# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Bàn về văn hóa mua bán chộp giật!

## huanpt

Nội trong tuần này thôi (chính xác là trong 3 ngày) mình bị 2 vố hơi quê độ kèm 1 chút bực tức. Mình muốn chia sẻ trên đây với mọi người.
Vố thứ nhất là cái driver của bác  minhdt_cdt10‎ (ngày 27/9). 
Vố thứ hai là cái bộ phát siêu âm của bác  thanhhaitdt‎ (28/9).
Cả 2 vố đều có cách làm giống nhau là tới sau nhưng đi chen ngang, khiến người bán nhầm tưởng là người đã "đặt gạch" và thực hiện giao dịch. Khi mình gọi điện liên hệ lấy thì phim hết từ hồi nào rồi.

Về người bán, mình không trách được, vì ai mua trước thì bán trước. 
Mình chỉ bàn về phía người mua, nên có văn hóa 1 chút. Thật sự thì chẳng có nguyên tắc nào cả, chỉ là phép lịch sự:
- Anh đến sau thì anh phải ưu tiên sau
- Muốn ưu tiên (trong 1 số trường hợp dặc biệt) thì phải xin phép người trước
- Nếu không được ưu tiên, nhưng vẫn cần món hàng đó, thì chờ người ta mua xong, rồi liên hệ chia lại
- Nếu không được chia lại thì cũng vui vẻ cả làng.

Nhân tiện cũng đề xuất 1 cách để bảo đảm công bằng:
- Khi đặt chỗ, để bảo đảm thì ghi 1 câu "Đăng ký mua bán bảo đảm" và ghi rõ số đt giao dịch, trong vòng x ngày nếu không giao dịch thì rao tên giũa chợ hoặc các hình thức kỷ luật khác.

Mời anh em thảo luận thêm.

----------

biết tuốt, Dinhkhanh78, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## ducduy9104

Sao có chuyện nhầm nhọt này được nhỉ? Số điện thoại nào tới trước bán cho sđt đó chứ nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

mình hiểu bức xúc của bác chủ, với lại ý của bác thì rất chuẩn, nhưng suy cho cùng thì không ai trách ai được đâu, nhiều lúc người bán giữ uy mà người mua ậm ờ thì ai thông cảm cho, nghĩ đi cũng phải nghĩ lại, hiện tại đành sống chung với lũ vậy.

hàng hóa còn bao la mà bác, mua không được thì dịp khác, đôi khi mời và rẽ hơn, trong rủi có may, chúc bác mau mua được món như ý.

thanks

----------

huanpt, Luyến, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## huanpt

Mình không mua được hàng cũng không sao, đây chẳng phải là công việc chuyên môn hoặc công cụ kiếm cơm của mình. Chỉ là nghịch ngợm giải trí cho vui thôi.
Bác Diyodira nói cũng đúng, như mình nghĩ ban đầu vậy: chẳng trách ai được, trước tiên trách mình thôi.

Nhưng mà cảm thấy hơi bị quê, hơi bị cay...

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình không mua được hàng cũng không sao, đây chẳng phải là công việc chuyên môn hoặc công cụ kiếm cơm của mình. Chỉ là nghịch ngợm giải trí cho vui thôi.
> Bác Diyodira nói cũng đúng, như mình nghĩ ban đầu vậy: chẳng trách ai được, trước tiên trách mình thôi.
> 
> Nhưng mà cảm thấy hơi bị quê, hơi bị cay...


Cứ nghĩ bác đang lên 1 bệ rửa với 1 nửa Sài Gòn, 1 nửa Hà Nội chứ  :Big Grin: 
2 cái amply sonic không lượm được cái nào à, mình thấy bán mà hết ghiền cái sonic này  :Big Grin:  / vừa rồi chơi cái mạch BurnE vào nó mạnh quá (cái bể rửa 100W) làm rụng ròi mối hàn ở đâu đó --> chết bất đắc kỳ tử luôn, hi, nói như bác Đi ra đi vô mua không được có khi lại là may  :Big Grin: 
_''''' được cái là thư ký riêng khen anh mua cái nồi chi mà nó nhanh sôi dữ vậy, em chưa thấy bao giờ  '''''''_

----------


## anhxco

> Cứ nghĩ bác đang lên 1 bệ rửa với 1 nửa Sài Gòn, 1 nửa Hà Nội chứ 
> 2 cái amply sonic không lượm được cái nào à, mình thấy bán mà hết ghiền cái sonic này  / vừa rồi chơi cái mạch BurnE vào nó mạnh quá (cái bể rửa 100W) làm rụng ròi mối hàn ở đâu đó --> chết bất đắc kỳ tử luôn, hi, nói như bác Đi ra đi vô mua không được có khi lại là may 
> _''''' được cái là thư ký riêng khen anh mua cái nồi chi mà nó nhanh sôi dữ vậy, em chưa thấy bao giờ  '''''''_


Chán rồi thì để lại cho cháu nhé chú HUề  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chán rồi thì để lại cho cháu nhé chú HUề


Hi, chán chi được, để khè chứ  :Big Grin: 
@huanpt: người mua có khi họ đâu biết, họ xem tin khi mới đăng, vòng vo dê ngỗng cà phê cà pháo nghĩ nghĩ lại cần, gọi điện mua, nếu còn hàng thì mua thôi, nói chung cũng chả trách được. CÒn văn hóa, văn minh, khi nào nhà nước còn hô hào về điều đó thì điều đó còn xa vời vợi  :Big Grin:

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Vui vẻ  :Smile: 

CHẮC NGỪNG Ở ĐÂY THÔI.

----------


## phuocviet346

Em nghĩ không trách được người mua và cả người bán được, nói như thuhanoi nói là người mua xem tin mới vừa đăng lên nhưng lăng tăng 1 lúc sau mới call bác bán hàng để mua mà không xem comment các bác xác nhận mua hàng trên diễn đàn mình. Trong khi bác comment xác nhận mua hàng thì người bán cũng có thể đang offline, nếu người bán và người mua uy tìn thì khi xác định qua sms hoặc call để xác định thời gian giao hàng và nhận hàng. Nếu ai hủy thì người đó mất uy tín, tui từng rơi vào trường hợp với bác romeo là gạch bộ BT30, tối đó bác đăng call liền để xác nhận đặt hàng và hứa sẽ lấy hàng trong ngày hôm sau, sáng dậy chạy qua xưởng cũng gần nhà romeo nhưng bận việc chưa qua lấy được nhưng vẫn gọi lại dẵn lần nữa cho chắc là đầu giờ chiều ghé lấy bác ok, đầu giờ chiều call romeo và bác báo giờ thay đổi ý định không bán nữa và nói vòng vo một lúc bác thừa nhận người quen tới nhà năn nỉ quá nên bán mất. Theo các bác như vậy cả người bán, lẫn người mua sau có uy tín không, nhưng chuyện cũng vài tháng rồi, tui cũng không quan tâm lắm mặc dù lúc đó rất tức, nhưng thôi chỉ mua về chế cháo cho vui thôi mà bỏ qua hết. Nhưng sau đó tui vẫn giao dịch mua romeo 4 món. Kể ra để chủ thớt bớt giận tổn hao sức khỏe

----------


## h-d

mua bán nhiều lúc cũng rất khó, nên quan điểm của em là bác nào send tiền trước thì lấy thôi. Nhiều khi khách hàng call gạch mình giữ lại khi có người hỏi. đùng cái báo hủy >>> báo lại người hỏi mua hôm trước thì họ lại mua cái khác rồi >>> mình lại ôm hàng lại. cho nên em cứ nhận tiền là send hàng thôi. trừ các anh em đã quen thì khác. Nên cũng khó trách người bán và người mua.

----------

Dinhkhanh78

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Kinh nghiệm giữ gạch của em bao ta luôn, chỉ mong anh em có mua hàng thì gọi trực tiếp hoặc gạch trên diễn đàn thì cũng nhắn tin hoặc gọi cho người bán 1 cái, bài viết trên diễn đàn ko theo dỗi thường xuyên dc. Hiện nay vẫn còn giữ gạch vài món đồ từ lâu lắm rồi. Sợ nhất mấy bạn gạch xong cái thấy ko ổn với thiết kế cũng ko gọi lại người bán, 2-3 ngày sau đợi người bán gọi mới trả lời.
Theo em thì nguyên tắt người bán tốt nhất là ai liên hệ trước thì bán trước, nếu bán rồi thì xem có ai gạch, quan tâm trên diễn đàn ko thì báo cho người ta biết 1 tiếng là anh abc gì đó gọi em khi vừa đăng lên nên ko xem kịp bài anh, mong lần sau ủng hộ, vui cả 2 bên.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Không tránh được đâu các cụ.

Hàng của em cũng khơ khớ xèng. Có người quen alo trả giá và chốt giá, gạch đá ầm ỹ rồi để đó nửa năm rồi. Báo hại em hủy mấy kèo khác, em có liên lạc lại nhưng lúc được lúc không, cho đến bay giờ cũng coi như chưa từng gạch đá. Haizzz! Thân mí chả quen.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cục gạch mình còn đó chứ romeo kiếm them cục nữa đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cục gạch mình còn đó chứ romeo kiếm them cục nữa đi


còn nguyên  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Rút kinh nghiệm thôi, lần sau mình mua gì thì tranh thủ gọi 1 cái, rồi hẹn ngày giao dịch.
Mình đi làm cả ngày, gần như trong phòng họp suốt, không tiện đi ra ngoài, không tiện alô nhiều.
Không biết dịch vụ chuyển hàng bưu điện có chuyển nội thành không ta? Chậm cũng được, không sao, miễn là không phải đi lấy.
Chứ mấy lần thuê xe ôm đau quá. Món hàng 400k xe ôm hết 150k.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Rút kinh nghiệm thôi, lần sau mình mua gì thì tranh thủ gọi 1 cái, rồi hẹn ngày giao dịch.
> Mình đi làm cả ngày, gần như trong phòng họp suốt, không tiện đi ra ngoài, không tiện alô nhiều.
> Không biết dịch vụ chuyển hàng bưu điện có chuyển nội thành không ta? Chậm cũng được, không sao, miễn là không phải đi lấy.
> Chứ mấy lần thuê xe ôm đau quá. Món hàng 400k xe ôm hết 150k.


Nội thành vẫn ok

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Lần sau rút kinh nghiệm, chuyển tiền đặt cọc luôn là khỏi sợ bị phỏng tay trên

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lâu nay không biết vụ này ta.
Không ý kiến gì hết.
Ai có tới nhà mình thì biết, gạch với đá chất lên tới sân thượng rồi.

----------

